# My first try at a fattie, breakfast



## pipedobber (Nov 10, 2018)

My first try at a fattie. Decided to make a breakfast fattie. Used ground sausage from pig we had butchered, Canadian bacon, provolone cheese, scrambled eggs, Colby/Jack shredded cheese. Wrapped in bacon weave, on the smoker at 250* until IT of 140*, kicked it up to 450* to try and crispen the bacon and took it off at 160* IT.


----------



## ronf (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## pipedobber (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2018)

Nice looking fatty you got there, bet it tasted good.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## T2timmy (Nov 11, 2018)

That looks amazing!  Although ive never heard of this type of “fattie” haha.  So what is it you used to wrap it in?   Looks like some kind of minced meat...?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2018)

T2timmy said:


> That looks amazing!  Although ive never heard of this type of “fattie” haha.  So what is it you used to wrap it in?   Looks like some kind of minced meat...?



It's wrapped in a bacon weave.

Here are a couple threads that will help you understand what a fatty is. 

How to make:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...bacon-weave-this-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/

Bacon weave:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/

Smoking a fatty:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-the-finally-smoked-it.275865/

Chris

Pipe so for the cut in.


----------



## pipedobber (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks. Yes, wrapped in a bacon weave. The first layer in the first pic is pork sausage from a pig we had butchered.


----------

